# Teaching puppy to "stay"



## laylasparents (Dec 18, 2008)

Hi!

So my puppy knows how to sit and lay down, but I am wondering how everyone recommends I go about teaching her to stay. 

Thanks!


----------



## Dinsdale (Feb 26, 2008)

What we did was when we had the dog in a SIT or DOWN, simply command STAY and display a hand gesture - we use a flat hand in front of their face like you are stopping traffic (the sign for SIT is a fist). Then simply back away a few steps. At first you can leave your hand up in the signal. After a moment or 2, release them and call them to you for praise. (So you are teaching both SIT and COME at the same time.) We use OKAY for a general all-purpose release from any command.

If the dog breaks from the stay, rush towards him saying NO (not STAY - only give the command once) and replace him in the exact same spot, showing him the hand signal. Do not let him gain an inch from where you commanded him to stay. Then back away again. 

Then it is just a matter of progressively backing further away and increasing the time before you release him. Then add distractoins such as rolling his favorite toys in front of him or going to the other room and messing around with his dog food. When you start going out of sight it can help to have a 2d person help and tell you when the dog breaks so you can rush it more quickly.

I've heard it recommended to teach STAY in the DOWN position because it is a more submissive position than SIT, and many dogs are less comfortable in DOWN than SIT - so while training you make the dog do what he least likes to do. But I decided I'm fine with a 100% reliable SIT/STAY, and didn't have much need for DOWN/STAY.

An easy way to work it on a regular basis is to have them SIT/STAY when you are filling their food bowl, and then put the bowl down and don't release them for a moment or 2 (or even longer).


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

This should be taught over a very long period of time. Your puppy is very young, I would praise a 1 second stay! Then build from there. 

Expecting a young puppy to stay for minutes is alittle much! Just work slowly and make it very fun! Praise, praise praise all success!

When vaccinations are complete , I would recommend a puppy obedience class. The socialization is great, the dog learns to deal with distractions and you two build a great bond besides learning obedience!


----------



## LucyD (Nov 20, 2008)

I have been practicing this with Lucy lately a lot, sometimes she gets it sometimes she dosent. We will keep trying though, never quit!


----------



## JoelSilverman (Oct 21, 2008)

Dinsdale said:


> What we did was when we had the dog in a SIT or DOWN, simply command STAY and display a hand gesture - we use a flat hand in front of their face like you are stopping traffic (the sign for SIT is a fist). Then simply back away a few steps. At first you can leave your hand up in the signal. After a moment or 2, release them and call them to you for praise. (So you are teaching both SIT and COME at the same time.) We use OKAY for a general all-purpose release from any command.
> 
> *If the dog breaks from the stay, rush towards him saying NO (not STAY - only give the command once) and replace him in the exact same spot, showing him the hand signal. Do not let him gain an inch from where you commanded him to stay. Then back away again. *
> 
> ...


I would recommend keeping it all fun for the puppy at this stage. It is amazing the things you can teach a puppy at this young age and still make it fun. I would not really recommend putting yourself in a situation where you would have to "rush" to the puppy and say "no" to get him to stay.

Instead, just get the puppy on something elevated and walk in a reward the puppy for staying. Start off by standing next to him, and slowly start moving back. Keep it simple. If he gets up and jumps off the area, just guide him back up there again, and repeat it. I would recommend using that as a form of correction. Here is the link to clips on my site which will help you with this behavior. 

http://www.companionsforlife.net/Stay_members1.html

Good luck.. and let me know how they work for you!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

What I found really helpful with Daisy was to watch her eyes and her body language. I could always tell when she was ready to break and I caught her just before she did and rewarded her. Sometimes that's just a few seconds. I think, at least in the beginning, it's not about how long they "stay," it's about how often you can reward them even for the little itty bitty stays 

As your dog gets better at it, change it up a little. Walk around your pup in a circle. Keep an eye on them though, you want to reward them before they break. Then when you pup gets better and better, you can practice walking out of the room and back in. 

Haha, can you tell I'm not a trainer? I just have fun


----------



## Dinsdale (Feb 26, 2008)

I was trying to concisely put down all my thoughts on training STAY.
Of course, for a young pup you want to set small goals and keep it fun, but I was trying to avoid writing a book.  
And if you work on it regularly, I think you'll be surprised at how quickly you can increase your goals.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Your pup is very young. At his point I would say teach " wait ".. Stay happy and up beat.. keep it fun. She can wait at doors, wait to be released to eat, before she gets her treat, etc. Sounds like she is doing really well. Good job! Are you handling her feet every day? After I taught " wait ". I would say wait, then tap a toe nail with the metal clipper ( not cutting ) praise and treat. My dogs are really good at letting me do their nails and ears.


----------



## americangolden (Aug 11, 2008)

Heres what I did with Emma.

At first I would have her sit or lay down and put my hand in front of her face flat palm and tell her stay wait a second or 2 and back up a step or 2 and say ok in a higher voice and gave her treat or praise. Repeated that and gradualy kept adding on seconds. I use the stay command everytime we go outside having her wait for me to first go out the door then tell her ok to come and follow me out after I go through the door and it also works good when I have to leave and dont want her to follow me out the door. Sometimes i've noticed when you say stay and start moving especially if you turn your back they seem to want to get up and follow you I've always just turned around and corrected with a ah-ah no treat have her resit or down and try again and use a shorter stay time then gradualy move up again to a farther distance. Sometimes also if you keep your eyes on them closely enough you can tell when they are about to break and use your word for them to come to you and treat before they break on their own or sometimes all it takes is you to reasure them what they are doing put your hand flat and tell them stay before they start to move. Keep practicing multiple times a day and soon enough she'll be able to stay for long periods of time.


----------

